# i have a quick question about hibernating...



## kurtle55 (Mar 8, 2009)

this might seem like a really stupid question but the only reason im asking is because i just got my tegu about ten days ago and he still hasn't eaten. he is about 19 inches long and the basking spot is 105-110, warm spot around 80-90 with the cool side around 75. tegus will only hibernate if the temperature is too low in their enclosure right? or is it just completely seasonal.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,
From what I've read on this site it is more seasonal. (anyone correct me if am wrong) I bought my tegus about a couple months ago now. They slept most of the day and refused food when it was offered to them. This went on for weeks despite the warm temperatures in their enclosure. They are just starting to spend more time awake and eat a little but they don't eat much and they don't eat every day.

Hope this is helpful,

Suzanne


----------



## Schnab (Mar 9, 2009)

I wouldn't make much of it. It's still winter and it's normal for tegus to stop eating during this time. With spring only a few months away, he/she should start to get its appetite back. Tegus will eat normally by April. March is the month where they start to wake up and be more active.

And yes, tegus are very seasonal animals. Even if the temp is warm, they go into hibernation/brumation as they please.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 9, 2009)

Well put Schnab, they will hibernate wether the temps are low or high, only thing is, if the temp is too high, while in hibernation they will be losing weight while they sleep because their metabolism wont shut down like it should if the temps are too high, causing the tegu to lose extreme amounts of weight, or die. Always shut the lights off if the tegu is trying to hibernate


----------



## Luvmytegu (Mar 12, 2009)

My tegu has been in brumation for a couple months...Some days we see him more than others. He only eats every 3 days or so, and when he eats it is very little. His basking temps are right on , proper lighting and so on, but still not much activity from him. I do bathe him daily to keep him hydrated. Is there any thing I can offer him to entice him to eat more? I have been offering a mix of pureed beef liver w/gr turkey and cod liver oil and hard boiled eggs....and even some pinkies....NOTHING..Not interested :bang


----------



## Schnab (Mar 12, 2009)

Well it might just be that your tegu is picky when it comes to food. It's still a bit early in the season, but give it a bit of time and I'm sure it'll get its appetite back.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 12, 2009)

Luvmytegu said:


> My tegu has been in brumation for a couple months...Some days we see him more than others. He only eats every 3 days or so, and when he eats it is very little. His basking temps are right on , proper lighting and so on, but still not much activity from him. I do bathe him daily to keep him hydrated. Is there any thing I can offer him to entice him to eat more? I have been offering a mix of pureed beef liver w/gr turkey and cod liver oil and hard boiled eggs....and even some pinkies....NOTHING..Not interested :bang




I got my tegus interested in food by offering them some sardines. It seems they like the stkiny stuff. Anyway, just an Idea.


----------



## Luvmytegu (Mar 12, 2009)

Schnab said:


> Well it might just be that your tegu is picky when it comes to food. It's still a bit early in the season, but give it a bit of time and I'm sure it'll get its appetite back.


So I guess I shouldn't be too worried then that he is not eating much... About what time of the year do they start coming out of brumation? Or does it depend on the weather?


----------



## Schnab (Mar 13, 2009)

Luvmytegu said:


> Schnab said:
> 
> 
> > Well it might just be that your tegu is picky when it comes to food. It's still a bit early in the season, but give it a bit of time and I'm sure it'll get its appetite back.
> ...



March is the month where they start wakeing up (sometimes earlier). But they won't eat normally right away. It'll take a month after they've woken up to get their full appetite back. As said before, tegus are seasonal animals, so they function with the time of the year.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 13, 2009)

Where did this tegu come from?


----------



## Luvmytegu (Mar 14, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Where did this tegu come from?


We got him from a breeder at the New York Reptile Expo back in Sept/'08


----------



## axeslinger39 (Mar 14, 2009)

My tegus has been out cold since Oct 2008.I hope to see her in a few weeks very hungry.This is very common for them not to eat if not in full hibernation.i felt the same way till I started reading other posts about there animals not eating.When she wakes up I'll be bitching about how much she is eating and adding to my reptile food budget..haha..Bryan


----------

